# Car Parts Farm Northants Aug 15



## BikinGlynn (Aug 28, 2015)

Haven't been out for a while, and with the frustrations of life getting to us both the opportunity to meet up with Hound Dog was met with anticipation.
But where to go in the few thinning daylight hours of an evening?
Northantz Urbex gave me the heads up about this one, & its fair to say was better than expected. While this is essentially a "typical" Northants farm house set up, every out building is seemingly rammed with a collective mix of agricultural & automotive er ... stuff!
The house itself is surprisingly big, but just a shell & a little disappointing but to a couple of acclaimed petrol heads we had a great few of hours.
These really are some of my poorer shots on the "old basic digital" so apologies in advance but I couldn't resist sharing!
Anyway enough waffle, lets play name that car part!


P8270065 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270007 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270017 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270039 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270037 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270035 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270052 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270042 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270031 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270027 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

This guy had a serious window obsession, there must of been over a hundred lying about!

P8270033 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270040 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270066 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270071 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270093 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P8270099 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

And on the way home...well why not?

P8270104 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

More pics here for anyone interested.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 28, 2015)

Picture 5 is the roof of a Triumph Herald and 8 is the grille of a Citroen Ami (I think I need to get out a bit more):wacko:


----------



## smiler (Aug 28, 2015)

Now that is good way to finish a nose around, I enjoyed it Glynn, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Aug 28, 2015)

Sludden said:


> Picture 5 is the roof of a Triumph Herald and 8 is the grille of a Citroen Ami (I think I need to get out a bit more):wacko:



Bang on, exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 29, 2015)

Still looks like a nice little wander around  nice pictures BikinGlynn!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 29, 2015)

Spot on with the car parts, Hound Dog is good with these & we were even trying to identify the windscreens


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 29, 2015)

This looks a great place for a mooch, nice find, liking the last pic, a good way to finish the day


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 29, 2015)

These were there too, but I thought they were just a little boring 


P8270060 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2015)

Golly there is some really interesting stuff around here and there is some age about the house as well.Smashing collection of shots.


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 29, 2015)

mookster said:


> Bang on, exactly what I was going to say.



Same here, the Ami & Fiat 850 would have been quite interesting purchases when new.


----------



## acer77 (Nov 9, 2015)

derelict places & a few pints good combo!!


----------

